# Saturday Sport



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Given the days great sporting events any Russian sporting watches out there.Heres a 1st Moscow Watch Factory Sportyvnie.



Best Regards,

Russ,


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

This is it for me:



















-k


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great watches Kinaed.There seems to be a bit of a dearth of Russian Sporting watches.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Great watches Kinaed.There seems to be a bit of a dearth of Russian Sporting watches.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Yes, I'm quite surprised - I was hoping to enjoy a lengthy photo thread.

We can't be the only two on the board with sportivnie (or other) watches.

-k


----------

